# Which SSD should I buy?



## SachinJade (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello folks.

I am planning to buy a New SSD for my desktop rig.. I went to the lamington road in mumbai and wandered to check what are the running brands and models are available. I found kingston and samsung are the most running.. I found 240GB sandisk model costs around 6k with 3yrs warranty and 480GB model costs around 13k..there are several other brands like ADATA, SAMSUNG which costs somewhat the same. But my concern is whether I should buy 240GB model or considering future need I should go with 480GB model ? and which brand and particular model is recommended ? what factors should I consider while buying an SSD?
Please give some suggestions. 

Thank you! 
Hare Krishna.

P.S I am not a fan of sandisk product.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

250 gig will be sufficient. go for 250 Gig 850 EVO. install OS and most used apps/games in that drive. store movies/music/ less frequently played games etc in mechanical HDD.


----------



## SachinJade (Jul 9, 2015)

RCuber said:


> 250 gig will be sufficient. go for 250 Gig 850 EVO. install OS and most used apps/games in that drive. store movies/music/ less frequently played games etc in mechanical HDD.



How about Kingston v300?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2015)

SachinJade said:


> How about Kingston v300?



Check this UserBenchmark: Kingston SSDNow V300 vs Samsung 850 Evo

Evo 850 crushes the V300 in every test. Evo 850 is priced only a little higher than the V300,but gives massive performance benefits. no point in going for v300 just to save a little money.


----------



## SachinJade (Jul 9, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Check this UserBenchmark: Kingston SSDNow V300 vs Samsung 850 Evo
> 
> Evo 850 crushes the V300 in every test. Evo 850 is priced only a little higher than the V300,but gives massive performance benefits. no point in going for v300 just to save a little money.



Okay! Im too not a fan of kingston products..but it is suiting my budget. how abound Transcend? compare these two please : Transcend 256 GB SATA III 6Gb/s 2.5-Inch Solid State: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories and Transcend Information 256 GB SATA III 6Gb: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories.

Thank you for your help


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2015)

SachinJade said:


> Okay! Im too not a fan of kingston products..but it is suiting my budget. how abound Transcend? compare these two please : Transcend 256 GB SATA III 6Gb/s 2.5-Inch Solid State: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories and Transcend Information 256 GB SATA III 6Gb: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories.
> 
> Thank you for your help



Not sure about Transcend, I heard their A.S.S is pretty bad


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Samsung 850 EVO 250GB -8349. (onlyssd.com)


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2015)

Get SAMDUNG EVO 850. No other brand and model will do.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 9, 2015)

+1 to samsung 850 evo


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 10, 2015)

850 evo is available for 7700 on ebay. Grab it.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2015)

Pick samsung evo 850 any day.


----------

